# Turkeys near Nebo



## drichtermx (Mar 9, 2015)

I see turkey up Salt Creek Canyon by Mount Nebo every winter. Last week I went scouting for them on the west side of the canyon and just south of Nebo. We covered several miles, but no turkey sign. Does anyone have a good idea of where to look for them in this area as spring comes around? Thank you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Follow the creeks up the hill and you will find them. If you wait until hunting season just follow all the other hunters.


----------



## drichtermx (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you. Do you see a lot of turkey hunters in this area?


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

At the lower elevations I have seen a lot of turkeys along the bennie creek/grotto trails in Payson canyon. Up higher by Nebo I have found them along the monument trail on the south side between the trail and the mono pole road all around the streams.


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is my first season. How far up should I be going to try to find them?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Snow line, and if no snow they can be anywhere but checkout high.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

OldEphraim said:


> At the lower elevations I have seen a lot of turkeys along the bennie creek/grotto trails in Payson canyon. Up higher by Nebo I have found them along the monument trail on the south side between the trail and the mono pole road all around the streams.


i'll second that..


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

drichtermx said:


> Thank you. Do you see a lot of turkey hunters in this area?


You will now


----------

